# Would you show a Senior Boer Doe if?



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

One of her teats hang about 1 1/2 inches lower than the other. I'm sure there is no perfect goat. Will points be taken off, but might still have a chance at placing?

She is 3yrs, 3 months old... only bred one time with a single birthl...She looks really young for her age. I will need to put some weight on her. Right know all my girls are on pasture only. She has 7 ENNOBLEMENTS on the bottom of her certificate of registration.

Just curious, I'm trying to decide if I want to show her or not.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

The difference you speak of with the teats length will not matter to an ABGA judge. You might want to attend an ABGA show first however and see what the competition looks like. They are generally big huge monsters that are pretty as all get out. Very competitive class if there are more than one in it. (sometimes there is not)


----------



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

Tenacross said:


> The difference you speak of with the teats length will not matter to an ABGA judge. You might want to attend an ABGA show first however and see what the competition looks like. They are generally big huge monsters that are pretty as all get out. Very competitive class if there are more than one in it. (sometimes there is not)


Thank for the info.

She is beautiful, but needs some weight. Like I said, she is on straight pasture. I fed her some grain last December and she started plumping up real nice, then I quit because it was so expensive, so her weight doesn't bother me to much for now. I know I can fix that part.

I love her horns, she has big bones and big hooves. I think I will give her a try at the fair first and she how she does. Hear are some pics. Hard getting her to stand still, I didn't have any help holding her today.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She's pretty! Her teats wont make anyone bat an eye they are pretty normal for Boers.
Is she getting good loose minerals? Looks like she might have a bit of fishtail.


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

She is very pretty!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

nancy d said:


> She's pretty! Her teats wont make anyone bat an eye they are pretty normal for Boers.
> Is she getting good loose minerals? Looks like she might have a bit of fishtail.


I'll have to tie my girls and make sure she is getting her share.(she is the shy timid one who gets butted around) I hand out 1/2 cup per day without feed and they lick them up instantly.

I usually keep an eye out for fishtail, and haven't noticed. I spend a lot of time in the field with them. It could be the way the picture was taken.

I'm going to take a good look at her tomorrow. Thanks for noticing.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

There have been times when I haven't noticed either. If I take a good look at the tail head & see bald spot, that's a good indicator.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I like her. She might look a lot different if you put her on weight gain plan. She doesn't look bad for a pasture doe and is probably a healthy weight for breeding, but you will need to pull out all the stops to compete. Look at those does of Crossroads. That's the type you would be going against. 
What I can see in the picture, she looks like she has a very nice 2:2 udder. 
What is her registration #?


----------



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

Tenacross said:


> I like her. She might look a lot different if you put her on weight gain plan. She doesn't look bad for a pasture doe and is probably a healthy weight for breeding, but you will need to pull out all the stops to compete. Look at those does of Crossroads. That's the type you would be going against.
> What I can see in the picture, she looks like she has a very nice 2:2 udder.
> What is her registration #?


Her registration # is 10572093 ABGA


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

She has some nice breeding.


----------

